# Blue Acara Suitable?



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello there everyone, havent made a post in awhile but here it goes. i went to petco monday(i trust them very much and i am a frequent customer there  ) I was picking up filer cartridges and some ludwigia repens when i saw cichlids on sale. Firemouth cichlids for 87 cents, assorted african cichlids from 1-2 inches for 87 cents as well  While in the cichlid department i noticed a new fish for sale, some blue acara. I always wanted some so now there here. My question is before i go out and buy them, is a tank stocked with the following suitable?

37 gallon(emporer 200 filter) oceanic bio-cube powerhead
x5 cory cats
x2 giant danios
x1 2 inch firemouth cichlid
x4 columbian tetras(moving into my planted 29)
x2 serpa tetras(moving to a ten gallon)
So my question is, would it be suitable to house 3-4 or a pair if possible. Also how big do they get, what is the temper/ agression level on a scale from 1-5, how to sex them if i can have them in my tank, and will they torment the firemouth because as it is he is the boss.

Feedback appreciated,
Cichlidman14


----------



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

In my experience, I kept a small group of cichlids for a short time in a 37 before moving them to a 75&#8230;3 Blue Acaras, and 2 Convicts. I'll put it this way, if another fish came anywhere near the female Acara, the large male would take after that fish immediately and was fairly unforgiving. They can get to be a decent size, probably around 5-6" when full grown. You could maybe keep a loner in there if you wanted, try a pair if you'd like..but don't expect it/them to be super friendly with the other fish. Some people have different experiences, that was mine. They are very nice fish if you get one's with good color to them, just unfortunately take the behavioral nature of most larger cichlids&#8230;which is aggressive.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks fo r the advice, would adding just another firemouth be fine, pretty sure I have a male already.


----------



## The Orangutan (Dec 31, 2013)

What did you go with? I'm having trouble with my firemouth being tank boss and tormenting my acara pair. Seems like luck of the draw with personalities.


----------

